#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Буддийский храм на Поклонной горе

## Юрий К.

Не очень понятная информация прошла по рассылке Новости буддизма




> *На Поклонной горе построят буддийский храм*
> 
> Мэр Москвы и глава республики Тыва подписали соглашение об экономическом и культурном сотрудничестве; Юрий Лужков отметил особую привлекательность республики для туристов и историков
> В Москве на Поклонной горе будет построен буддийский храм. Об этом договорились сегодня Юрий Лужков и глава республики Тыва Шолбан Кара-Оол. Они подписали соглашение об экономическом и культурном сотрудничестве. Церемония прошла в столичной мэрии. Юрий Лужков отметил особую привлекательность республики для туристов и историков. В Москве, в свою очередь, проходят обучение более 400 тывинских студентов.
> Юрий Лужков, мэр Москвы:
> - Я думаю, несмотря на кризисные явления, мы будем продолжать и такое взаимодействие по поддержке и помощи республике, в ее развитии, ее культурной жизни, вее образовательных процессах, все это наше соглашение предусматривает, и все это мы будем реализовывать с большим интересом и с большим желанием. 
> http://www.tvc.ru


Население Тывы на 2008 г. 311 619 чел., городское население - 51.25%
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тыва#.D...BD.D0.B8.D0.B5

----------

Add (07.02.2009), Gloria (06.02.2009)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Не очень понятная информация прошла по рассылке Новости буддизма


- А чего тут непонятного? 
Всё замечательно! Ура!
Наконец то в Москве построят буддийский храм.

Слава буддам и бодхисаттвам!

----------

Tanaka (02.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (16.02.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Скорее всего будут строить храм люди определенного направления буддизма под СЕБЯ.  Для Лужкова и иже - все буддисты одинаковы. Увы. Солько буддистов - столько и буддизмов. так что рано радоваться.

----------

